# Grampian 30



## Renato Simoes (Nov 4, 2018)

I just bought a 1975 Grampian 30 and she has a few issues that I need to address, but I am new on the sailing world. So I will need a lot of much appreciated help.
- what is the best way to clean and repaint the keel and hull,
- what is the best way change the damage floor, and how to choose a good flooring
- what are the main concerns and problems that I have to focus on, and what is the best way to solve it. 
The boat has been without any care since 2017 Summer, it has good sails, engine is running, has no dingy and the last survey was in 1999...

Also, I need to learn how to sail, so I am taking a course at Canadian Squadrons for basic navigation and sailing as well. To be short, I need all the information available and all the resources I have to make the boat safe for sailing the coast of British Columbia for the next few years. Thanks a lot for all kindly advise.


----------



## boatpoker (Jul 21, 2008)

1. Find a really good surveyor (not easy).
2. Get it surveyed. Lord knows what's been done to it since 1999.


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

I’m assuming you got this boat for next to nothing. 

First question: Does she float? If the answer is no, then that’s your main focus. Thru hulls and engine shaft need to be examined.

What does the standing rigging look like? Run your hand (carefully) over all the wire. If you start to bleed, you need to replace that line — maybe all.

When it rains (and it always rains where you are), do you get wet down below? If so, you have deck leaks. Find them. Learn how to seal them.

Running rigging … is it functional?

Working engine is great. Make sure there are no issues with fuel tank.

Cleaning hull: haul out, scrape the gunk & barnacles off. Slap on some decent antifoul paint.

Floor… is it functional right now, or are you stepping over holes? If the former, then I’d ignore it for now. 

Sailing is the easiest part of sailboat ownership. Taking a few courses is good. Best thing you can do is find a good sailer, and go out with them on your boat. For me, the best way to learn is to go out in a gentle wind (~10 knots), get away from all the hard stuff, and sail around. You’ll quickly learn how those floppy white things work.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

what they said above. You are going to be responsible for all the care and maintenance of the boat. Unless it is in good to go perfect condition... you're going to have to get the boat to that state.

Take you time... Plan your projects in order or both importance and difficulty. You have to learn a lot. But don't be discouraged. ANYONE who is intelligent and can turn a wrench and read a digital multimeter, paint can learn and do virtually anything on the boat. You'll need the right tools... very important.

There are several good books out there on boat maintenance and repair... and you can always tap the wisdom of the forum. We'll help you out! Take pictures of EVERYTHING... details ... before during and after as you work through a project. Set up a maintenance log where you document EVERYTHING you do... part numbers, and what it costs... and how long the project and sub projects took.

Some rules of boat maintenance and repair that most sailors learn... 

1. You start on one project... and no sooner than they began something else needs immediate attention or needs to be done before you deal with the project you started.

2 Everything seems to have to be done twice and takes twice or 3 times as long as you think it does. For example you'll get that pump all back together and plumbed and wired and realize you put the impeller backwards and have to undo and fix the impeller. When something gets fixed the first try... it's probably not fixed!

3. Get all your materials and tools before you start... running back and forth to the store or waiting for a delivery will really screw you up. MAKE LISTS

4. Keep spares of things you will need and of course lose... screws, bolts, nuts, washers, crimp connectors, wire, tape, hose, plumbing connectors, brushes, abrasives, solvents, lubricants ... the list goes on.

Good luck! Send pics of your progress!


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

I had a 1974, I loved that boat, I have been regretting selling her for years. She was a good sea boat. Simple, robust, sailed well. Had a gas inboard and old electrical which I paid close attention to. I have no refit advice, the condition of a boat that old is going to be entirely dependant on how she was taken care of over the years. Mine leaked a lot around the companionway in the rain.

For the cabin sole mine just had simple painted wood decking, not sure what it was, might have been pine. Any way, it worked so I never missed with it. I am not sure if pics will be helpful but here are a few. 

In order, there is a pic of the boat out of the water, pic of the cockpit, galley and dinette.


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

Head, forward cabin, main cabin and on the water.


----------

